# Question on marrying a UK citizen in SA



## SydBear (Jan 13, 2018)

My fiance (UK citizen) and I (SA citizen) are planning on getting married in Cape Town next year, where I will move to the UK at the end of the year. 

We're looking at getting married at DHA and having a separate ceremony, and from the requirements we've seen online, it says we need to go in person 10-14 days before the appointment to book - he is not able to get that much time off work.

Is this strictly true? If so, is there any way to book before he arrives in SA for the interview and wedding.

Thanks


----------



## Seph Smith (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iain79wmin (Mar 28, 2016)

I had a similar dilemma a few years back. The administration SA was a bit of a minefield so we ended up doing the Main wedding ceremony in Cape Town but then did a registry office 'wedding' in the UK (literally us and 2 friends to witness). The paperwork and process was a lot simpler. Also meant that we didn't have to waste my limited time in SA doing paperwork. We did subsequently did have to register the wedding at home affairs in London though I believe.


----------

